# Restoring Matt finish to leather?



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone found a product that successfully restores leather to its original matt finish...and works for more than a day ore two?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

A steam cleaner or hot towel wil be your friend when it comes to cleaning leather..

Most leather cleaners will be fine, depending on how dirty they are, wheat colour they are and how much die transfer has happened..

As for conditioners, stay away with modern automotive leather. Conditioning oils will just sit on top of the seats, which will attract dirt, oil etc, which aren't good for your leather. Use a leather protector to protect, LTT leather do a good kit, I was given some Zirconite from a local company to try, and was impressed with the results..

*Before:*









*During:*









*After:*


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks good but how soon did it go shiny again. I have tried the hot steaming water but the results are short lived :?

BTW...What car in the pics?


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

From what I've heard on here, Liquid leather gives you a matt finish... do a search a million and one threads.

Need to pick some up myself, and a bar of pears soap


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't use soap, or saddle soap, not designed for leather..


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Hipflyguy said:


> From what I've heard on here, Liquid leather gives you a matt finish... do a search a million and one threads


Have been using Liquid Leather for some time but does not restore the matt finish...if anything, its slightly glossier :? Smells nice tho


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

piloTT said:


> Have been using Liquid Leather for some time but does not restore the matt finish...if anything, its slightly glossier :? Smells nice tho


I found the same. Apart from the smell :lol:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

piloTT said:


> BTW...What car in the pics?


At a guess, that's a Porsche seat - 997 perhaps?

Another liquid leather fan see below pics including close up after using both cleaner and conditioner - be prepared for a pong if you use their conditioner though...

View attachment 1


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I been using Liquid Leather for a few years. Always find it leave a matt finish.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I always use liquid leather as well and find it to be good. there is a good how to on leather cleaning


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I use liquid leather as well and must say mine always seem a bit shiny when i have finished, well they look better but dont seem to last that long. I think its all about what they look like before hand and spending a while on the seats. It wont be a wipe on wipe off and you get great seats


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Another vote for liquid leather here. You need to get the seats as clean as possible with the cleaner, might take several applications. Steam cleaning with hot towels beforehand makes it a bit easier. Then, you'll need to apply the conditioner and leave it to absorb into the leather for a few hours - top tip here apply at the height of the noon day sun and then shut the car up in a sunny spot, it'll be done by late evening.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Ive just sdtarted to use liquid leather used a little nail brush to get into the grain but had to do it twice as my seats were filthy it worked for me cheers


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Auto Glym Leather Cream, Can be bought from Halfords. Works great for me. Gives a real matt finish


----------

